# Confirmation if my blotchy is pregnant



## NFi7403 (Sep 5, 2017)

This is my first time here and I was wondering if anyone can help me confirm if my lizard is pregnant. Its breathing is heavier. I say its because I don't know if one of them are female .. I think this one may be as it has become bloated. I purchased two in feb this yr and there were only few weeks old, so I'm not sure if they are even old enough to breed. My concern is that if its not pregnant, then it could have some illness.


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 5, 2017)

yea she is defiantly pregnant


----------



## NFi7403 (Sep 5, 2017)

Will keep an eye out because both were only brought in feb and we were told they were born two weeks before we got them so roughly end if jan im guessing. 
Guess i just have to wait. But if it is preg, how long does it take till they give birth? I noticed this bloating a month ago. 
Really hope its not sick. It eats well and moves when i leave it to explore in my living room


----------



## kankryb (Sep 5, 2017)

She does look pregnant and if she is, I would stop handling her and leave her in the warm tank for the babies to grow


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 5, 2017)

the pregnancy period goes for at-least 5 months they mate at November or October and they give birth to the babies she will give birth to them either January of February


----------



## caz2y5 (Sep 5, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> yea she is defiantly pregnant



I'm not pointing this out because of it being a mistake but the fact you've said "she is defiantly pregnant" is just the most brilliant thing i read all week.


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 5, 2017)

If you live in Australia then they should only be starting to mate now after coming out of brumation, so by rights it shouldn't be pregnant.


----------



## NFi7403 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thank you everyone. Its not mating season yet so i didnt think it was possible for it to be pregnant plus that i don't know w the sex of either of them. 
Heat lamp is 100w enclosure isnt that big. May be it was warm enough they thought it was breeding time. 
Again i hope its not sick.
I know the other one has been sniffing around the tail end a whole ago or it likes to snuggle under.


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 5, 2017)

caz2y5 
im glad it best thing you've read this week i cant wait till you post threads so i can say that its pointless all i do is give people advice but in return i get attacked buy someone who is not a breeder. that doesn't know much about bueys so so i suggest you keep your mouth quiet and stop making smartass comments.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Sep 5, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> caz2y5
> im glad it best thing you've read this week i cant wait till you post threads so i can say that its pointless all i do is give people advice but in return i get attacked buy someone who is not a breeder. that doesn't know much about bueys so so i suggest you keep your mouth quiet and stop making smartass comments.


jeez, i don't think they did it to be a smartass, calm down.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 6, 2017)

They were making light of your misspelling read it again


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 6, 2017)

their is no spelling mistake sorry if im being a bit ticked off ive a rough week my 13 yo bredli died 2 days ago


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Sep 6, 2017)

"Defiantly" and 'definitely' are 2 different words as I said read it again. Sorry to hear about your Bredli


----------



## NFi7403 (Sep 6, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> "Defiantly" and 'definitely' are 2 different words as I said read it again. Sorry to hear about your Bredli



please dont argue. I think the comment was more that it put a smile on their face than it is as an attack.
Just wanted to know if mine is pregnant what i need to do.


----------



## MANNING (Sep 6, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> their is no spelling mistake sorry if im being a bit ticked off


And again not picking just laughing.


----------



## NFi7403 (Sep 8, 2017)

Just wondering also if anyone knows what causes a kink in the tail. Seems to have gotten worse. My other lizard is fine.


----------

